# Core workout for bulking.



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hard gainer, started of at 9 st 6, now weighing 10 st 12, after only 8 weeks. So well happy.

Measuring up nicely too, but I'm starting to lose my core strength now, I.e abs. Was expecting this but want to get some abs back now.

Anybody know of any good compound exercises that will help with my core strength?

Cheers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Weighted cable crunches


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Hard gainer but gained a bats nadger short of a 1.5 stone in 2 months?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Hard gainer but gained a bats nadger short of a 1.5 stone in 2 months?


Was thinking exactly the same thing??

That certainly ain't no hard gainer.

Anyway, for core strength then look no further than squats and deadlifts


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Hard gainer but gained a bats nadger short of a 1.5 stone in 2 months?


It's awkward one mate, I been skinny and light all my life, never weighed above 10st, but then again I've never tried this sort of this before. So maybe it's easy for me, we'll soon see eh lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you mean core strength or do you mean you've lost sight of your abs now you've put weight on?

If first then loads you can do, squats, overhead squats, planks etc etc

If second then welcome to gaining weight! Lol. Hard to maintain abs if you want to add some big mass. Cardio and making sure weight gain is steady rather than rushed are best ways. And tren but don't worry about that for now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cable crunches

reverse crunches

dragon flags

chins with a dumbell between your thighs


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you mean core strength or do you mean you've lost sight of your abs now you've put weight on?
> 
> If first then loads you can do, squats, overhead squats, planks etc etc
> 
> If second then welcome to gaining weight! Lol. Hard to maintain abs if you want to add some big mass. Cardio and making sure weight gain is steady rather than rushed are best ways. And tren but don't worry about that for now


Haha cheers mate,

I was certainly expecting this as it's just logical isn't it, I suppose when I was light(er) my abs was just there because I was skinny.

I'm happy though, I suppose I'll just have to make sure the mrs' is focusing on my arms instead haha.

Is it wise to implement cardio into my routine too if in trying to bulk?


----------



## AppleCrumble (Jan 12, 2010)

Benls1991 said:


> Haha cheers mate,
> 
> I was certainly expecting this as it's just logical isn't it, I suppose when I was light(er) my abs was just there because I was skinny.
> 
> ...


Hey bud,

Sounds exactly like how I was a few years back. So for now forget the ab's. You have alot of filling out to do, and this includes adding body fat. The abs wont go anywhere, in fact they will continue to grow with your workouts, you dont need to specifically hit them yet. When your looking to see ab's i call that the sculpting stage. First you need to get the foundations down.

I dont recall what you said your height is?

Firstly you want to put on fat, but you dont want this all going to your belly. So if you have noticed alot of the weight has gone to your mid section then you may want to cut back on the calories a bit or clean them up.

The biggest mistake skinny people make is we eat ALOT for the first week or two...putting our body and metabolism into a state of shock. Being small bodied we are not used to eating crazy amounts of calories and as an end result we end up with the skinny fat syndrome. So dont set unrealistic goals that are hard to maintain. Add a meal to your diet once a week. When you get to the point your growing, and you will grow with lower calories than you think in the early stages....work up there slowly. After a month you can have be at the point of 7-8 small meals a day and putting on good size without putting on too much fat to fast.

Your goal should be to gain a solid 2lbs a week. If you are gaining more than this, Its more than likely bodyfat. Not a problem, as long as its not just going to one area!

Once you have hit the specific weight you want to get to, remember you will then need to cut (cardio/diet) and will likely drop a good few pounds, once youve hit a a certain bf % your abs will once again become visible. They arent going anywhere.

Focus on core excercises! Mass building excercises such as deadlifts will work your ab's, back and legs...release the important hormones and aid in gaining quality muscle.

Good luck!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AppleCrumble said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Sounds exactly like how I was a few years back. So for now forget the ab's. You have alot of filling out to do, and this includes adding body fat. The abs wont go anywhere, in fact they will continue to grow with your workouts, you dont need to specifically hit them yet. When your looking to see ab's i call that the sculpting stage. First you need to get the foundations down.
> 
> ...


If you are gaining 2lbs a week and you aren't on steroids you will be getting fat quick


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Visible abs does not equal core strength.

You've put on some fat, no amount of core exercises will make your abs visible until you loose some bodyfat.


----------



## AppleCrumble (Jan 12, 2010)

Granted its highly unlikely to be muscle/all muscle. Cell volumisation, water retention, food intake and fat will all play factors. But for a skinny person on a bulk, 2lbs of fat a week, proportionate across the body is probably a good thing  IMO

Either way, keep it clean, and you know the gains you make will be quality gains. Use the mirror as your scale, and the scales as confirmation of a job well done. Id not hit the cardio personally, i find that probably counter proiductive at this stage. But should you do so, just up the carbs on the day.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Hard gainer, started of at 9 st 6, now weighing 10 st 12, after only 8 weeks.


I'm sorry, unless you're on steroids...most of this is fat! What's your diet like? I used to think i was a hard gainer......Then i started eating properly.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@AppleCrumble why not just do a lean bulk and add muscle instead of fat??

Saves dieting to shift the fat after you have bulked up and added fat.

Get your diet right and be CONSISTENT with it and there is no real need to add much BF at all.

I am starting a lean bulk from today and my aim is to add size and weight but keep lean as possible to avoid the rollercoaster that so many people end up on of adding size (bulk) and then having to loose size (cut) due to a poor bulk.

Get it right first time :thumb:


----------



## AppleCrumble (Jan 12, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> @AppleCrumble why not just do a lean bulk and add muscle instead of fat??
> 
> Saves dieting to shift the fat after you have bulked up and added fat.
> 
> ...


Im not saying dont do a 'CLEAN' bulk. Im all for the clean bulk and getting it right the first time. Even with a clean diet, excessive consumption will still produce fat, until that is, his true calorific requirement is worked out.

I honestly believe, that with the size of frames that most of us skinny people start work with, a slender frame, that adding bulk to our bag of bones, whether it just fat and a bit of muscle or fat on its own, is excellent for motivation! There is nothing more demotivating than watching the scales not move. Generally speaking, most of us who are or started out skinny have fairly high metabolisms, and the cutting part of the diet is something we would excel at.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> @AppleCrumble why not just do a lean bulk and add muscle instead of fat??
> 
> Saves dieting to shift the fat after you have bulked up and added fat.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a ball ache, but what's your routine for lean bulk? I'm intrigued as I'm just shifting from my home gym to a proper gym now, so want to make sure I do this properly now.

Cheers


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the comments, this post was a while back now, and yeah, the weight increase was fairly rapid, and I took notice to it so I've just held my weight now, still at 10st 12.

@AppleCrumble, I'm 6ft dead on.


----------



## AppleCrumble (Jan 12, 2010)

Routine for lean bulking shouldnt differ to that of bulking. Diet and nutrition change as do macro's.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Benls1991 said:


> Sorry to be a ball ache, but what's your routine for lean bulk? I'm intrigued as I'm just shifting from my home gym to a proper gym now, so want to make sure I do this properly now.
> 
> Cheers


Without sounding awkward mate but I currently train with @solidcecil and he writes out my diet and training regimes and alters them accordingly depending on what stage of development I'm at.

It's nothing too scientific but more about getting your diet nailed and using fats a lot more than I ever gave any credit for.

Being consistent is the main factor though and making small alterations when needed


----------

